# Mixing by scale



## Mofat786 (27/5/19)

Good evening gents and gals, need some advice pls, ive been mixing for about 1.5 yrs, would like to give mixing via weight(scale) a try, only been mixing using syringes, need to know what scale to get that can mix up to 120 ml bottles, will a 200g scale suffice? blck vapor has them for fairly cheap but why would the calibration weights cost more than the scale itself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/5/19)

I used to have that 200g scale and it was awesome plus I never used the calibration weights (my bad) 

Mixes always turned out super consistent. 

I would suggest getting the bigger 500g one just so you can make larger batches as you progress.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mofat786 (27/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> I used to have that 200g scale and it was awesome plus I never used the calibration weights (my bad)
> 
> Mixes always turned out super consistent.
> 
> I would suggest getting the bigger 500g one just so you can make larger batches as you progress.


120 is the largest i will ever go, i like variety so wont b making 500ml of a single juice in 1 go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (27/5/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Good evening gents and gals, need some advice pls, ive been mixing for about 1.5 yrs, would like to give mixing via weight(scale) a try, only been mixing using syringes, need to know what scale to get that can mix up to 120 ml bottles, will a 200g scale suffice? blck vapor has them for fairly cheap but why would the calibration weights cost more than the scale itself?


A 200g scale should do unless you’re planning to throw in some mercury to spice it up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mofat786 (27/5/19)

Grand Guru said:


> A 200g scale should do unless you’re planning to throw in some mercury to spice it up


Might just add somw jet fuel to the mix lol, ok so 200g scale should suffice for 120ml batches, now to google the holy hell how to mix by weight and off to blck tommorow to buy a scale

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/5/19)

The R240 Blck scale will work, I've had mine for a few years now and it's reliable and solid. 120ml of VG weighs well under 200g so you won't ever push the scale past its limit.

Mixing by scale is ridiculously easy. Just input the correct weights into your recipe app and it will give you the weight amounts to add for each ingredient. The way I do it is:
* put bottle onto scale and switch scale on. It will auto-tare and the display will read 0.00g.
* add nicotine to the correct weight, press T to tare the scale back to 0.00
* add PG to the correct weight. Tare again.
* add each concentrate. You can tare in between or just add them up mentally as you go. If the first flavour is 0.6g, the second 1.2g and the third 0.5g, you add the first concentrate until it reads 0.60, then the second until it reads 1.80, then the third until it reads 2.30, and so on.
* tare after your flavours are added, and swirl to mix all the PG-based ingredients together.
* finally add VG.
* cap, label, shake and put it away to steep. There is no washing up as you have used no pipettes or syringes, everything goes straight into the bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Mofat786 (28/5/19)

RichJB said:


> The R240 Blck scale will work, I've had mine for a few years now and it's reliable and solid. 120ml of VG weighs well under 200g so you won't ever push the scale past its limit.
> 
> Mixing by scale is ridiculously easy. Just input the correct weights into your recipe app and it will give you the weight amounts to add for each ingredient. The way I do it is:
> * put bottle onto scale and switch scale on. It will auto-tare and the display will read 0.00g.
> ...


Much appreciated bud

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. B (28/5/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Much appreciated bud


I see you're in CPT. If you go to Blck Vapour for the scale Mashri will give you some pointers on how to use it and he might even do a demo for you. 

I was mixing with syringes for over a year and a half like you and ever since I changed over to mixing by weight I'll never go back. I got the 500g scale as I sometimes do mixes of over 200ml batches. If you're absolutely certain you'll never go above 120ml then the 200g scale will work fine but I'd still suggest the 500g scale just in case - you never know how your mixing volumes will change in future and if it does it will be nice to have a scale that can accommodate larger batches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mofat786 (28/5/19)

Mr. B said:


> I see you're in CPT. If you go to Blck Vapour for the scale Mashri will give you some pointers on how to use it and he might even do a demo for you.


Im popping in by him later so il have a chat with him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/5/19)

Changing to mixing by weight will be one of the best moves you have ever made, Trust me! You will ask yourself why you did not change 1.5 years back! Makes mixing super easy and much much quicker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mofat786 (28/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Changing to mixing by weight will be one of the best moves you have ever made, Trust me! You will ask yourself why you did not change 1.5 years back! Makes mixing super easy and much much quicker!


Lol, im making 2 batches, 1 with syringe and 1 with a scale, would like to see the difference

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mofat786 (28/5/19)

Not see, taste the difference lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/5/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Not see, taste the difference lol



Doubt you will really taste the difference that much if any, its just way easier than having to work with syringes. 

Also most DIY Suppliers now send the concentrates in the little bottles with the pipettes so now you need to remove that from the bottle to get the syringe in to extract...what a mission

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mofat786 (28/5/19)

Eish and what a mess it makes as well hey

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mofat786 (28/5/19)

Blikskottel hehehehe, just made a 60ml lemon tart in record time lol, yessis lifes become so much easier with minimal mess to boot, thanls boys and girls for the assistance, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Mofat786 (28/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> I used to have that 200g scale and it was awesome plus I never used the calibration weights (my bad)
> 
> Mixes always turned out super consistent.
> 
> I would suggest getting the bigger 500g one just so you can make larger batches as you progress.


Took the 500g one as the 200g was sold out

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Took the 500g one as the 200g was sold out


Still a good buy. My 500g scale from them has served me well over the years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Blikskottel hehehehe, just made a 60ml lemon tart in record time lol, yessis lifes become so much easier with minimal mess to boot, thanls boys and girls for the assistance, much appreciated



Congrats @Mofat786 !!
May you have plenty happy weighings with the new scale!


----------



## Mofat786 (29/5/19)

Thanks Silver, i slacked with the mixing the ladt month or so, but damn it smells like a vape shop in my room, the scale has given me "plak" to start mixing again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/5/19)

Mofat786 said:


> Thanks Silver, i slacked with the mixing the ladt month or so, but damn it smells like a vape shop in my room, the scale has given me "plak" to start mixing again.



Agree, it used to be such a mission to mix before using the scale that i sometimes didnt feel like DIYing anymore. Since using the scale i completely changed and mixing is such a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

